# Heat transfer paper for leather



## debbiebelle (Feb 8, 2006)

I would like to put some transfers on to leather bags, does anyone know what type of transfer I would use and infact if leather can be heat pressed??

Cheers

Debbie


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

It can be. But the only product Ive found so far is Specra cut plus


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Just so you know Debbiebelle, Spectracut Plus is a vinyl for creating transfers that must be cut in a vinyl cutter. Is that what you had in mind?

What type of design were you thinking of putting on the leather?


----------



## debbiebelle (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey thanks for the response, I wanted to transfer pictures onto leather bags, the help desk at coastal business supplies told me that techni paper on a laser printer would be the best paper to use, I haven't tested it yet but will post my findings

cheers


----------



## ckelly617 (Mar 28, 2006)

Let us know how it works. I do transfers too. I never have tried to put one on leather. Good luck!


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

You can give Cindy at TLM Supply a call too. I'm sure she has tried transferring onto leather, or at least knows something about it I would think.


----------



## debbiebelle (Feb 8, 2006)

I will definately post my results, thanks for the feedback

Deb's


----------



## sliique (Sep 10, 2005)

*Call Bill Leek at*

www.jblgraphics.com


----------

